# Mail Free sur iPhone Orange



## Adrienhb (14 Avril 2010)

Hullo,

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment régler un compte mail chez Free sur un iPhone chez Orange pour que Mail puisse envoyer les mails? J'ai beau avoir essayé plusieurs smtp et autres... ça ne passe pas. 

Merci!


----------



## Ramses2 (14 Avril 2010)

Voilà mes screens, car je suis dans le même cas que toi, et cela ne pose aucun pb


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Avril 2010)

Grand merci d'avoir pris le temps de faire des screens. Et grâce à toi, j'ai résolu mon problème, il m'a suffit d'aller chercher quel était mon compte chez Orange.
Merci!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Ramses2 (14 Avril 2010)

Content d'avoir pu te rendre service


----------



## mariepaule (28 Août 2010)

merci 
grâce à vous j'ai pu moi aussi résoudre mon problème ; n'empêche que je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela a marché pendant 22 mois sans difficulté avec free comme serveur d'envoi et pourquoi cela s'est brusquement bloqué????????


----------



## Killyandr (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour 
J'ai aussi le soucis sauf meme en installant suivant le sceens de Ramese2 cela fonctionne pas , quand tu dis que tu as été cherhcer quel était ton compte orange que veux tu dire parle la 

merci d'vance




Adrienhb a dit:


> Grand merci d'avoir pris le temps de faire des screens. Et grâce à toi, j'ai résolu mon problème, il m'a suffit d'aller chercher quel était mon compte chez Orange.
> Merci!!!!!! :love:


----------

